# MeepSkewbSim - An HTML5 Skewb Sim + 4.20 avg5



## Meep (Dec 6, 2011)

I wasn't able to find a Skewb sim that used hi-games controls, so I made my own. It can be found here:

http://meep.cubing.net/html5/mskewbsim.html

It's just a random page at the moment but I'll probably add a section on my site for it eventually.

Also, here's a video of a 4.20 average of 5:


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

Aww man. It's isocubesim view...


----------



## Meep (Dec 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> Aww man. It's isocubesim view...


 
It's the angle several people hold Skewbs at to turn them well. Not to mention almost every Skewb notation uses it too.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

Of course I don't use that notation and I do use number notation. My best solve is a 14 or something like that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2011)

This looks pretty sick - nice job. I'm almost considering learning a decent Skewb solution just to compete with you (although I know I'd probably end up at twice the time).


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2011)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, there's actually a chance this could be fun since you don't have to turn a Skewb.


nope


----------



## Carrot (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't even do U-perm


----------



## Meep (Dec 6, 2011)

Odder said:


> I can't even do U-perm


 RU'R'Uy2RU'R'U

Where R is the upper corner (Shift+I/K)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 6, 2011)

make a sq sim


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2011)

I should relearn Skewb before I try skewbsim >_<.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome =O
Perhaps the remaining turnable corner (DFR) left could be V/B? Sorry, but my nubby layer-on-U-ness makes me use it a lot =P


----------

